# Do you post any warnings with essential oils?



## rebobinar (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm excited about using essential oils in my scrubs and lotions, but notice that some sites that sell them tell you not to use them while pregnant, or all of the many horrible things they can do. I assume this is non-diluted? But I wondered, for those of you that use EO's in your product, do you list any sort of warning like this on your label? Or is there a way to find out if it's necessary?


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 12, 2012)

only one I use that I add a warning to is Bergamot at this time, not to say that there are not others that if used I would add warnings to


----------



## birdcharm (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you selling from a website or in person? 

If you are selling from a website, you could post usage statements there, which should inform your customers.  If not, you may wish to include something,depending on the products and the oils you are using.  For instance, I personally would not sell a face cream with any that can cause photosensitivity (if I have that word right!), but anyway ... how are you marketing your products? 

Kathy


----------



## lsg (Oct 12, 2012)

I always suggest a patch test for anything other than soap.  If any product contains an essential oil that is harmful to a pregnant woman, I try to state that, also.


----------



## rebobinar (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm selling on Etsy right now - or getting ready to, and I wondered what I should post on the label itself, and on the Esty store. Do you post something generic like "not recommended for pregnant women" or something like that? I'm making scrubs, so I've read that photosensitivity shouldn't be an issue since it's a wash off product, but I want to err on the side of caution...


----------



## lsg (Oct 12, 2012)

rebobinar said:
			
		

> I'm selling on Etsy right now - or getting ready to, and I wondered what I should post on the label itself, and on the Esty store. Do you post something generic like "not recommended for pregnant women" or something like that? I'm making scrubs, so I've read that photosensitivity shouldn't be an issue since it's a wash off product, but I want to err on the side of caution...


If you are listing your ingredients on your Etsy site, you might include a statement that this product contains ________, which should not be used during pregnancy.  You can also include the warning on the label.


----------



## Relle (Oct 12, 2012)

rebobinar said:
			
		

> I'm selling on Etsy right now - or getting ready to, and I wondered what I should post on the label itself, and on the Esty store. Do you post something generic like "not recommended for pregnant women" or something like that? I'm making scrubs, so I've read that photosensitivity shouldn't be an issue since it's a wash off product, but I want to err on the side of caution...



Robin you might like to read this thread before selling,it might give you some insight on what you need to know.  

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=17621 ...


----------



## rebobinar (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 14, 2012)

Something to keep in mind when using essential oils.  They were not developed for scenting but rather for medicinal applications.  These are 1,000 stronger than the herb they originate from and are basically over the counter drugs.

Now that I've said all that when using common sense they are safe to use but you need to keep your levels beneath 3% because that is a therapeutic level.  Take the time to research the essential oils you want to use so you will know what the contra-indicators are.

Take the time to really know what you're doing and then you will build long term customers.  It's because of this crazy hobby/business that I became a Certified (not just certifiable - sorry Hazel I couldn't let you have that one) Clinical Aromatherapist and I now know how much more I need to learn. :mrgreen:


----------



## rebobinar (Oct 15, 2012)

Lindy - do you mean the combined levels? So if using 2 EO's, do you want each to be below 3%? Or do you want the combined amount of EO to be below 3% (so under 1.5% of each if using equal amounts?)
Thank you!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Oct 15, 2012)

I am going to have to say that I do not think the rate in a soap someone applies to their d=face should be any higher then 1.5 

Essential oils are highly concentrated substances and as such should be treated with respect. The following guidelines are important:
Never use undiluted essential oils on the skin, unless you are professionaly advised to do so. (except Lavender and Tea Tree)
Keep out of reach of children and away from eyes.
Never take oils internally.
Keep undiluted oils stored in glass bottles.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry I've been away at a show.  Your total, combined percentage of essential oils should not be above 3% of the oils used.


----------



## green soap (Oct 26, 2012)

I list every single essential oil I use in my EO blends.  This is both for soaps and balms.  Some of them are proprietary blends that I came up with, and yes, they could be copied.  This is nothing compared to someone having a reaction to one of the EOs and me not disclosing them.  I had a customer tell me that she was allergic to rosemary (which I tend to use a lot) and sometimes I use so little that one could not smell it.  This reinforced my decision to write EVERY single EO on the label.


----------

